# Looking for a Bellanca C27 Airplane model



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Any one have any idea where I can find this aircraft?

Bellanca C27 - very similiar to the plane used in the Clutch Cargo cartoon in the late 50s early 60s....

Also any aircraft model makers out there wanting to make this model?

Send me a private message - Its a gift for my uncle and I have sometime before I give it to him!

Thanks Gary


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are no plastic or resin kits of it. About 70 years ago Comet made a tissue and wood kit of one. You can still get the plans (I think I have them from one of the online plan pages). Cleveland may offer a plan also. Basically you will have to get a plan and scratch build one.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Auction #453

http://www.livebidonline.com/catalogues/common/catalogue.php?pagecode=4TANS&eventid=362

That's about it in 15 minutes or so of searching.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

LIS FAN 4ever said:


> Any one have any idea where I can find this aircraft?
> 
> Bellanca C27 - very similiar to the plane used in the Clutch Cargo cartoon in the late 50s early 60s....
> 
> ...


Hey Gary, "HEADS UP ON THIS ONE", Don't know where a kit of this might be found, But I know where a REAL ONE IS, its in my back yard, been working on it FOR THE PAST FEW WEEKS,...If You have an extra $100.000 Grand !!! 
its yours dude,..Needs to be recovered is all, But the engine is Fresh and rebuilt,.....
1936 Beachcraft..sweepwing... 


Ian


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That was an interesting link. Looks like someone is selling a collection of scratch built flying models.


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Wow - Hobby Talk Members -THANKS*

TO Everyone who replied - A BIG HUGE THANKS!

I did commission a person to build one for me...but now I have a great photo to send the builder!

Thanks for all of your help!

gary


----------

